# Controsoil and Shrimp Additives



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

How come you opted to buy ControSoil instead of ADA AS Amazonia if you intentions were to grow plants and keep CRS? I haven’t had experience with ControSoil but I plan on buying and trying it out in the near future. From what I am able to gather, ControSoil is a dedicated Shrimp Substrate, no? As such is true, if you plan on doing a combination of shrimp raising and plant growing, it would sound like ADA AS Amazonia be the ideal choice substrate over ControSoil, not saying ControSoil cannot grow plants. It just figure it not ideal for plants + shrimps. I figure ControSoil is fine to grow moss, and if moss is what you meant by to say, then suppose ControSoil will work.

I would go with manufacturing recommendations of what to use with and without if you plan on using a substrate and anything. If they advise to not add anything extra, it may be wise to follow the instructions and not do so. Additionally, your tank will naturally build organic humic acids substrates as the tank mature. This is how the tank will maintain its natural buffering ability over extended periods of time.

From my personal experience with shrimp keeping, I never found the use of “Mineral Rocks” beneficial. I’ve never been able to discern if they work or did not work. I know others may have different opinion on the matter and as such I recommend you only take what I say with a grain of salt. Luckily, mineral rocks are relatively cheap and as such doesn’t hurt to buy and add to the tank (hurt the bank).

I do feel that your mineralizers should the sufficient calcium shrimps will need (most mineralizers consists mainly of Ca + Mg) so the only real benefit would be the “other minerals” obtained from the rock. 

Regardless, do update us on what you decided on. Love to see the tank once it’s setup.


----------



## DETAquarium (May 7, 2014)

Great thread. I actually am setting up two new shrimp tanks within the next week and a half using Controsoil, and another new substrate on the market. I definitely don't want to hi-jack your thread but I would like to put my two cents in once I get everything situated, if you dont mind.

Thanks!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Great to have you hear DET. The Planted Tank has been looking deserted as of late so your presence is greatly received. Please chime in. OP's original post would indicate this be an advice seeking thread. Chime right on in.


----------



## Amyers22 (Oct 26, 2014)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> How come you opted to buy ControSoil instead of ADA AS Amazonia if you intentions were to grow plants and keep CRS? I haven’t had experience with ControSoil but I plan on buying and trying it out in the near future. From what I am able to gather, ControSoil is a dedicated Shrimp Substrate, no? As such is true, if you plan on doing a combination of shrimp raising and plant growing, it would sound like ADA AS Amazonia be the ideal choice substrate over ControSoil, not saying ControSoil cannot grow plants. It just figure it not ideal for plants + shrimps. I figure ControSoil is fine to grow moss, and if moss is what you meant by to say, then suppose ControSoil will work.
> 
> I would go with manufacturing recommendations of what to use with and without if you plan on using a substrate and anything. If they advise to not add anything extra, it may be wise to follow the instructions and not do so. Additionally, your tank will naturally build organic humic acids substrates as the tank mature. This is how the tank will maintain its natural buffering ability over extended periods of time.
> 
> ...


I did a lot of research before choosing this substrate. I read many reviews and checked out a lot of forums to see what others had to say. As far as I have read people seem to have really nice plant growth. Many people have chosen this substrate and not had shrimp. I would like to keep both so I thought this would be perfect. I have read from some people that it only takes two weeks to cycle as it doesn't leech ammonia. I have also read that it does leech ammonia, but only in small amounts and still takes little time to cycle. I haven't used ADA before, but read that it takes a long time to cycle and leeches a lot of ammonia. I really like the look of Controsoil and size options. I got Fine 3mm. For the sake of cycling time, benefits of the soil, and cost I went with Controsoil. I hope to have good results! 

Bump:


DETAquarium said:


> Great thread. I actually am setting up two new shrimp tanks within the next week and a half using Controsoil, and another new substrate on the market. I definitely don't want to hi-jack your thread but I would like to put my two cents in once I get everything situated, if you dont mind.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't mind at all


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I just set up a 20 long with Controsoil for a CRS tank. My set up is a DIY under substrate filter made of PVC pipe with thin slits cut into it. This goes into a Eheim canister filter then a heater module before going back into the tank through a spray bar. I set everything up added the Controsoil dry and filled the tank. I seeded the filter with a sponge from an established tanks filter. A little cloudy at first but nothing like ADA substrates. Cleared overnight and on day two measured the parameters. The pH was 6 and has stayed there ever since. Ammonia was off the scale high, nitrates and nitrites were pretty much 0. I did a 90% water change on day two and all future measurements have been pH 6, Ammonia, nitrates, nitrites all have been 0. No other ammonia spike after the first water change. It probably did help a bunch to have seeded the filter with ah established sponge. 
I added shrimp at the end of the first week and have not suffered any losses. The tank has been running now for just under 3 months and I've been doing weekly 20% water changes. I like this soil


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Why do you do such a large weekly WC on a shrimp tank?


----------



## Amyers22 (Oct 26, 2014)

It's doesn't have everything I want in it yet. I went ahead and stuck some plants in there to help with cycling. As you can see I'm waiting for my cholla logs to sink. They will be positioned on the right side of the tank. More pics to come when I get all my goodies in place. I laid plastic over the top of the substrate and then placed a plate on the plastic and then a bowl on the plate and slowly poured water in. It has been crystal clear throughout the whole setup. I'm very pleased with the look of this substrate !


----------



## Amyers22 (Oct 26, 2014)

The first picture uploaded blurry. Hopefully this one won't.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> How come you opted to buy ControSoil instead of ADA AS Amazonia if you intentions were to grow plants and keep CRS? I haven’t had experience with ControSoil but I plan on buying and trying it out in the near future. From what I am able to gather, ControSoil is a dedicated Shrimp Substrate, no? As such is true, if you plan on doing a combination of shrimp raising and plant growing, it would sound like ADA AS Amazonia be the ideal choice substrate over ControSoil, not saying ControSoil cannot grow plants. It just figure it not ideal for plants + shrimps. I figure ControSoil is fine to grow moss, and if moss is what you meant by to say, then suppose ControSoil will work.


i think AS is overrated right now. not only you waste couple months of leeching ammonia and expensive. controsoil and brightwell FlorinVolcanit are much better in value and time saving. my plants, tb, and mischling are doing fine in brightwell substrate so far. the best thing was, it doesnt leech ammonia and cleared within a day or two.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't think AS is overrated. You make it out as ADA AS is the new kid on the block of buffering substrate. It's been around for years before all the more recent brands. It's a nutrient rich substrate made for growing plants and adapted for raising and breeding shrimps. It may not be designed for shrimp keeping but it's worked pretty damn well before all the newer stuff. So I don't think it's really "overrated". 

Also, Shrimp keeping isn't about maximizing substrate life and utility. Shrimp keeping is about minimizing loss and maximizing breeding. Being able to add shrimps to a brand new tank without first establishing a healthy cycle isn't always a primary goal. 
Plus, my ada as usually last 2+years so what's a few months of cycling. 

I still haven't tried ControSoil but I'm excited to try it but not because it doesn't require months of cycling.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

greenteam said:


> Why do you do such a large weekly WC on a shrimp tank?



Been doing it that way for years in all my shrimp tanks. Most shrimp live in small creeks where their water is constantly changing. The critical element is to have the water parameters including temperature very close to the same. I do this using RO/DI water, re-mineralization, and a storage tank. One thing I've learned in the hobby is there is never only one way to get results. What might work great for one person, may not work for everyone. This works for me with really good success so I've been sticking with it.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

Julianzh said:


> i think AS is overrated right now. not only you waste couple months of leeching ammonia and expensive. controsoil and brightwell FlorinVolcanit are much better in value and time saving. my plants, tb, and mischling are doing fine in brightwell substrate so far. the best thing was, it doesnt leech ammonia and cleared within a day or two.



+1 on this somewhat. . .
I don't think ADA soils are bad, they do work great. But they are not easy to get going and do take a couple months to cycle properly. They are primarily used for planted tanks which can use all the leeching ammonia. For me the controsoil just made getting a shrimp tank setup easier. I've also used the UP Aqua Shrimp Sand (soil) with great success and no ammonia leaching. Price is not really an issue, for a 20 gallon tank or smaller all of the soils are basically the same price give or take a few dollars (if you have them shipped they can get expensive). I should note that my tanks are not planted tanks they are shrimp tanks first and most just have moss in them or maybe a potted plant of some sort. If the goal is a planted shrimp tank you need to start with the planted part first and once that is done add in the shrimp.


----------



## mfnatik (Aug 22, 2014)

AquaDean said:


> +1 on this somewhat. . .
> I don't think ADA soils are bad, they do work great. But they are not easy to get going and do take a couple months to cycle properly. They are primarily used for planted tanks which can use all the leeching ammonia. For me the controsoil just made getting a shrimp tank setup easier. I've also used the UP Aqua Shrimp Sand (soil) with great success and no ammonia leaching. Price is not really an issue, for a 20 gallon tank or smaller all of the soils are basically the same price give or take a few dollars (if you have them shipped they can get expensive). I should note that my tanks are not planted tanks they are shrimp tanks first and most just have moss in them or maybe a potted plant of some sort. If the goal is a planted shrimp tank you need to start with the planted part first and once that is done add in the shrimp.


I'm thinking about switching out my AS Powder for Controsoil Extra Fine or Fine. But I'm also considering the UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. Which would you recommend since it sounds like you've used both. I'm putting this in a 12G long and currently have lots of cloudiness after almost a year of AS (I think its breaking down).


----------



## DETAquarium (May 7, 2014)

Silly question, but in the picture its difficult to tell if you went with the Black or Brown Fine Controsoil? Thanks.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

mfnatik said:


> I'm thinking about switching out my AS Powder for Controsoil Extra Fine or Fine. But I'm also considering the UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. Which would you recommend since it sounds like you've used both. I'm putting this in a 12G long and currently have lots of cloudiness after almost a year of AS (I think its breaking down).


I'd rate controsoil way above up aqua sand.


----------



## Amyers22 (Oct 26, 2014)

DETAquarium said:


> Silly question, but in the picture its difficult to tell if you went with the Black or Brown Fine Controsoil? Thanks.


I chose the black fine 3mm soil. It does have a dark brown look to it though.


----------



## match69 (Sep 12, 2016)

So, you know Jack [censored][censored][censored][censored] really, as to the posters original question!


----------

